# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Выставка Hand-Made

## Евгения Эдуардовна

27-30 октября в Арт-клубе "Выход" состоится выставка Hand-Made *"Хорошее настроение"*, на которой вашему вниманию будут представлены :
- Украшения из пластики
- Декупаж
- Вышивка
- Мягкие игрушки
- Бисерные украшения
- Открытки
- Бисерная флористика
- Витражная роспись
- Авторские сумки
И много других сюрпризов, которые непременно Вас удивят...

Многие работы можно будет преобрести :smileflag: 

Вход свободный, выставка будет работать с 17,00 до 22,00.
Арт-клуб "Выход" находится по адресу - ул. Бунина,24

----------


## NeoZ

Это продолжение Hand-Made, которые там бывали раньше, или новые организаторы?

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

Новые. Это наша первая выставка ( но не последняя, надеюсь ), в основном там будут выставляться  мастерицы с Одесского Форума.

----------


## Ленуца

> Это продолжение Hand-Made, которые там бывали раньше, или новые организаторы?


 Но есть и старые, которые выставлялись раньше.Женечка, ведь Таня, которая с росписью стекла уже участвовала :smileflag:

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

О, забыла, точно, есть несколько девушек, уже принимавших участие в выставках Hand-Made там.

----------


## Shadow of the past



----------


## NeoZ

А распечатка флаера считается действительной?

----------


## Rusava

> А распечатка флаера считается действительной?


 Распечатка тоже действительна  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

Гуд...возможно будем

----------


## Rusava

Приходите! Поддержите одесских форумчанок ))))

----------


## salaka

А выставка уже началась и народу ходит много, так что торопитесь видеть своими глазами! По-моему очень интересно и прикупить можно многое как себе любимой так и на подарок. Здесь можно посмотреть фотки с выставки http://picasaweb.google.com/salakinka/2730102008#

----------


## Ленуца

Небольшой отчет о выставке
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12085627.html

----------


## marguha

Спасибо девочки большое за выставку! Мы очень довольны. У всех замечательные работы. Накупили красотулек, теперь вот сидим радуемся!!!

----------


## salaka

И мы очень рады, что вы рады! Кстати выставку продлили до пятницы включительно, так что ждем всех в гости к нам!

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

Приглашаем всех, всех, всех!!!!!!!!!!!



Вход - бесплатный.

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

Скоро стартует летняя выставка



Приходите, будет на что посмотреть))

----------


## Mephisto

Ок )

----------


## jekavid

НАМ УЖЕ 1 ГОД!!!

Мы уже большие! Мы росли с каждой выставкой, росли вместе с нашими покупателями.
Росли и развивались. И теперь, у каждого одессита есть возможность прийти к нам на праздник и оценить наши достижения, наш уровень мастерства и нашу гостеприимность.
Снова на том же месте, в арткафе Выход, с 14 по 18 июня Вас ждёт встреча с изумительными работами и их авторами. Декупаж, роспись стекла , бижутерия, коллекционные мишки Тедди, батик, вышивка, украшения из бисера и полимерной глины, lampwork, сумки и аксессуары для волос, игрушки и многое другое – всё это Вы сможете не просто увидеть, а приобрести. В этом Вам поможет акция «Выбери себе скидку», которая будет действовать на протяжении всего первого дня выставки.
Но какой же праздник без подарков и торта?! Кроме сладких скидок, в первый день выставки Вас ждёт сладкий фуршет и дегустация вина «Колонiст» от нашего спонсора. Не пропустите возможность увидеть, найти и получить! Разделите с нами праздник - и отличное настроение Вам гарантировано!
И по большому секрету, только между нами: 18 июня, в завершении праздника, состоится розыгрыш призов!

----------


## ЛИНДА

Завтра последний день выставки, спешите кто не видел, а те кто видел и принимал участие (сделал покупку) приходите в 18.00 на розыгрыш лотереи.
 Время работы как и в остальные дни с 15.00 до 22.00.

----------


## annett

а еще будут выставки подобные??

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

> а еще будут выставки подобные??


 Конечно будут. О дате следующей выставки сообщим в этой темке чуть позднее)))

----------


## Евгения Эдуардовна

Приглашаем посетить нашу осеннюю выставку!!!



30 сентября в 18,00 будет происходить розыгрыш призов. Каждый, кто сделал покупку в течении выставки имеет возможность поучаствовать и выиграть в лотерею. От каждого мастера, принимающего участие в выставке, будет выставлено по одному лоту.

----------


## Lena_wolf

А у Вас планируется что-то подобное в ближайшее время?

----------


## Ленуца

> А у Вас планируется что-то подобное в ближайшее время?


 Ближайшая будет Новогодняя.В конце декабря. :smileflag:

----------


## ЛИНДА

> А у Вас планируется что-то подобное в ближайшее время?


 
 вот собственно и обещанная выставка, готовимся полным ходом :smileflag: 
 Вход свободный

----------


## Бисеринка

Наш старый и всеми любимый "Выход". :smileflag: 
27-30 января, с 15 до 21 ч.

----------


## ЛИНДА

* здесь* и *здесь* анонс выставки и фотографии работ которые будут представлены  :smileflag:

----------


## *IRISKA*

А про фестиваль-забыли?

----------


## ЛИНДА

*С 14-16 мая в помещении арт-галереи А. Коробчинского, ул. Пушкинская 32 будет проходить Первый межрегиональный фестиваль hand-made "Рукотворная весна 2010"*

Официальные организаторы: Клуб Творческих Одесситок, Благотворительный Фонд «Парус надежды»

Со-организаторы: арт-галерея Александра Коробчинского,
Официальная поддержка: Горсовет, городское управление молодежной политики, областное управление культуры,
Информационная интернет-поддержка: сайт РИА «Лемон», Forum.Od.Ua, Handicraft.Od.Ua

Фестиваль включен в список городских мероприятий в честь празднования дня Европы.

Тематика Фестиваля:
• Роспись по дереву, стеклу, шелку, металлу;
• Вязание:
• Куклы:
• Валяние
• Бижутерия и авторские украшения
• Слингомания:
• Авторская открытка, скарпбукинг,
• Пэчворк
• Декупаж,
• Бисерное направление:
• Деревья из бисера и камней
• Авторская сумка

В программе Фестиваля:
- выставка-продажа "Калейдоскоп подарков";
- выставка-ярмарка «Кукольные фантазии»;
- выставка-ярмарка «Шерстимания»;
- презентации, мастер-классы и конкурсы для детей и взрослых;
- выступления творческих коллективов, шоу-показы и дефиле национальной одежды;
- конкурс «Сделай шаг на встречу».

----------


## hillda

а более подробную программу можно? Что в какое время будет проходить? Спасибо

----------


## Natli

жду следующую выставку. Где можно узнать как в ней поучаствовать?

----------


## *IRISKA*

Выставка прошла,ждем следующую!О той что прошла можете почитать на https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=414330&page=31.В той же теме,я думаю ,будут и анонсы следующих!

----------


## old_untc

добрый день! когда следующая выставка? мне надо зарегистрировать одного талантливого человечка.

----------


## Ленуца

> добрый день! когда следующая выставка? мне надо зарегистрировать одного талантливого человечка.


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=471440

----------


## *IRISKA*

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=471440] в июле и https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=12459295#post12459295 в августе.

----------


## LedyX

Фото из альбома Выставка Нand made от "Студии Ручной Работы" Лето 2010

----------


## Helen Flower

Я новичек в рукоделии, но уже есть что показать). Подскажите, когда и где проходят Hand made выставки и как можно в них поучаствовать?
заранее спасибо))

----------


## Something Wonderf

*С 20 по 22 августа в Одесском Дворце спорта по адресу пр. Шевченко 31, пройдет первая Межрегиональная выставка-ярмарка товаров Hand made «Золотые ручки – 2010»*

*Официальные организаторы:* Благотворительный Фонд «Пчелка», интернет магазин Hand made товаров «SomethingWonderful»

*Соорганизаторы:* Одесский Дворец спорта, Сеть магазинов обуви «Монарх», Интернет-провайдер Компания «ICN»

*Информационная интернет-поддержка:* Компания «ICN», Одесский Форум, Форум Одесса мама, Handicraft.Od.Ua, myhobby.md, Арт-мастерская «Самоделки»

*Интернет магазины :* «Милые Штучки», «Войлочная тапочка», «Маковка», «СкрапАрт», «SomethingWonderful», «HandMade Spb», «Студия ручной работы»

*В рамках выставки будут представлены следующие товары ручной работы:*

•	Эксклюзивные детские подарки «Торты из памперсов» и «Букеты из детской одежды»
•	Роспись по дереву, стеклу, шелку, металлу
•	Различные вязанные изделия
•	Куклы
•	Валяние
•	Бижутерия на любой вкус
•	Косметика и мыло ручной работы
•	Ювелирные украшения
•	Слингомания
•	Букеты из конфет
•	Открытка, скрапбукинг
•	Макраме 
•	Фриволите
•	Изделия из кожи
•	Печворк, лоскутное шитье
•	Вышивка
•	Сувенирные, интерьерные игрушки
•	Куклы Реборн
•	Декупаж
•	Украшения для волос
•	Деревья из бисера и камней
•	Фруктовые и кофейные деревья
•       Товары для детского творчества
•       Мебель ручной работы 
•	Лепка и гончарство
•	Авторская сумка
•	Оригами
•	Большой выбор вышивки


Культурно-развлекательная программа 

Мастер-классы по:

•	Бижутерии
•	Бисероплетению
•	Оригами
•	Гончарному кругу
•	Скрапбукингу
•	Валянию
•	Изготовлению и ношению слингов
•	Выращиванию сенполий

*Дефиле с показом авторской одежды и украшений ручной работы, женская и детская линии.*

•	детская и взрослая коллекции купальников 
•	коллекция женской одежды 
•	детская коллекция «Здравствуй, школа» 
•       коллекция вязанной одежлы
•	показ коллекций авторских сумок, украшений и аксессуаров




*Экспозиции кактусов и фиалок от:*

•	Одесского клуба любителей кактусов «Астерия»
•	Фиалки от Одесского Клуба «Сенполии Юга»

*Выставка детских работ.

Дегустации традиционных греческих продуктов от компании Хелленик Продактс Эмпорион групп, салат бар.

Большой выбор товаров и услуг от Агротуристического комплекса «Кременевкий страус», дегустации омлетов из страусиных яиц.*

*
Благотворительная ярмарка- продажа «Творить добро легко» - средства от продажи будут перечислены на помощь больным детям.*
В рамках благотворительной продажи пройдет конкурс авторских работ, будет выбрана лучшая работа, победителю будет вручен подарочный сертификат.
Выступления танцевальных коллективов.
Вас ожидает море положительных эмоций и сюрпризов!
*
Посетители смогут поучаствовать в различных беспроигрышных лотереях. Призы для вас готовят наши рукодельницы.
Не упустите свой шанс!

Отдельная развлекательная программа для детей.


Вас ожидает море положительных эмоций и сюрпризов!
Ждем всех! 
*

----------


## Rain_drop

да, планируются ещё выставки? и когда?

----------


## lisica

что-то темка заглохла...

----------

